# Sticky  DAMASKO IN-HOUSE BRACELET NOW WITH BRACELET BROCHURE



## StufflerMike

For the adjustment of your DAMASKO in-house bracelet you will get a special tool with it, which enables the length to be adjusted in a manner that protects the screws. A preservation cylinder in the shaft of the tool prevents screws from being lost.









Furthermore, a set of fine adjustment parts are included and from now on you also will receive a bracelet brochure. Should you already have a DAMASKO in-house bracelet, you can download the brochure 
*h e r e !*


----------



## trhall

Thanks for sharing this! The brochure is great.


----------



## Betterthere

stuffler said:


> View attachment 14931395
> 
> 
> For the adjustment of your DAMASKO in-house bracelet you will get a special tool with it, which enables the length to be adjusted in a manner that protects the screws. A preservation cylinder in the shaft of the tool prevents screws from being lost.
> 
> View attachment 14931339
> 
> 
> Furthermore, a set of fine adjustment parts are included and from now on you also will receive a bracelet brochure. Should you already have a DAMASKO in-house bracelet, you can download the brochure
> *h e r e !*


Received the email ..not having a bracelet is there anything different?


----------



## Airquotes

Is there anything new with this bracelet? Looks just like the one they've been making for years.


----------



## StufflerMike

Airquotes said:


> Is there anything new with this bracelet? Looks just like the one they've been making for years.


And I thought reading the title would tell everybody that not the bracelet is new but the brochure. Silly me.


----------



## oso2276

I imagine this applies to the one for the DSUB family 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 14931395
> 
> 
> For the adjustment of your DAMASKO in-house bracelet you will get a special tool with it, which enables the length to be adjusted in a manner that protects the screws. A preservation cylinder in the shaft of the tool prevents screws from being lost.
> 
> View attachment 14931339
> 
> 
> Furthermore, a set of fine adjustment parts are included and from now on you also will receive a bracelet brochure. Should you already have a DAMASKO in-house bracelet, you can download the brochure
> *h e r e !*


Thanks! I didn't know about the micro adjustment link.


----------



## Kchsload

Nice! I'm hoping they'll manufacturer a black option at some point.


----------



## nepatriot

neilwatch said:


> Thanks! I didn't know about the micro adjustment link.


The bracket comes with 4 wider outer pieces, to create 2 wider links. Using both together, replacing 2 regular links, creates an "adjustment" gap in spacing between bracket links of roughly (just eyeballing) about 35 - 40% of a width of a regular link.

Additional set(s) of the longer links can be purchased for additional adjustment. I just order extra links from Marc at Long Island watch.

This is a great bracelet, perhaps one of the best made. However, it does not inherently come with adjustability found in even the least expensive and far inferior bracelets. Damasko could solve this by including 4 sets of wider links vs 2. Perhaps making one set a little wider even. Not sure what is "ideal", but my guess is the ability to adjust by at least 3/4's of a regular link should be the aim, without having to purchase additional parts.


----------



## Teampatta

Great!


----------



## watchoveryouhq

It's an impressive bracelet. It's just too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Damasko, champions of engineering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1234tuba

watchoveryouhq said:


> It's an impressive bracelet. It's just too bad it's so expensive.


Seems like this falls into the "get what you pay for" category, at least from the feedback from nearly everyone who has a Damasko bracelet. While expensive, I'd take that over the only option being a cheap one... Now if only i could get a Damest version...


----------



## watchoveryouhq

1234tuba said:


> Seems like this falls into the "get what you pay for" category, at least from the feedback from nearly everyone who has a Damasko bracelet. While expensive, I'd take that over the only option being a cheap one... Now if only i could get a Damest version...


Yes, Damasko timepieces (and everything I read about the bracelet) are impressive. There's nothing like them for the price. Right now, I have a Marathon strap on mine. While it's a great strap, it's the bracelet that's the game changer.


----------



## Cahanc

oso2276 said:


> I imagine this applies to the one for the DSUB family
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


At the risk of sounding silly, I didn't know there was a bracelet for Dsubs or is that the joke?


----------



## oso2276

Cahanc said:


> At the risk of sounding silly, I didn't know there was a bracelet for Dsubs or is that the joke?


Not available yet. I was hoping to get some hint of a possible delivery date at the time. Perhaps it will be released sometime this year?
I expect it will look like this, but with a tad better fitting and color.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

What bracelet is that in the picture?


----------



## oso2276

I do not recall anymore. That was shared in one post many moons ago. I saved the picture, but lost any other detail. 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Cahanc said:


> What bracelet is that in the picture?


Sure looks like mine. This bracelet is a bit of a bugger to size (the included tool is essential) but worth the effort, IMHO.


----------



## Cahanc

tommy_boy said:


> Sure looks like mine. This bracelet is a bit of a bugger to size (the included tool is essential) but worth the effort, IMHO.


I agree. Its definitely a Damasko bracelet as you can see the top of the screws have a star pattern. I can find no reference or evidence of a Damasko made bracelet for the Dsub. Photoshop? or maybe someone with the skills and tools?


----------



## tommy_boy

Cahanc said:


> I agree. Its definitely a Damasko bracelet as you can see the top of the screws have a star pattern. I can find no reference or evidence of a Damasko made bracelet for the Dsub. Photoshop? or maybe someone with the skills and tools?


My bracelet is for 20mm wide lugs.

You need 22mm: Manufactory Steel Bracelet, Ice-Hardened Stainless Steel


----------



## Cahanc

tommy_boy said:


> My bracelet is for 20mm wide lugs.
> 
> You need 22mm: Manufactory Steel Bracelet, Ice-Hardened Stainless Steel


Correct. DSub lug is 22mm but I have been told by Greg @ Watchmann and others that there is no ice hardened or bead blasted bracelet made by Damasko that fits the Dsub line.


----------



## Cahanc

tommy_boy said:


> My bracelet is for 20mm wide lugs.
> 
> You need 22mm: Manufactory Steel Bracelet, Ice-Hardened Stainless Steel


Thread on this exact subject here:








Will Damasko bracelet fit the new D Sub 1?


I'm very happy with it. My 2 gripes are (1) the date is so small it's not use-able for my 46-yr old eyes and (2) the case presents a completely flat side which makes it hard for shirt cuffs to glide smoothly over it. Not huge issues for a diver.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jascolli

Here it is onna dk32


----------



## jascolli




----------



## Cahanc

jascolli said:


> View attachment 16014775


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Brianboz

watchoveryouhq said:


> Yes, Damasko timepieces (and everything I read about the bracelet) are impressive. There's nothing like them for the price. Right now, I have a Marathon strap on mine. While it's a great strap, it's the bracelet that's the game changer.


I absolutely agree. I bought mine back when it was an add on at purchase. For significantly less. Although I wouldn't hesitate to buy one ala cart.


----------



## Gebbeth

They need a black version badly.


----------



## sgfronza

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 14931395
> 
> 
> For the adjustment of your DAMASKO in-house bracelet you will get a special tool with it, which enables the length to be adjusted in a manner that protects the screws. A preservation cylinder in the shaft of the tool prevents screws from being lost.
> 
> View attachment 14931339
> 
> 
> Furthermore, a set of fine adjustment parts are included and from now on you also will receive a bracelet brochure. Should you already have a DAMASKO in-house bracelet, you can download the brochure
> *h e r e !*


Nice, thank you!


----------



## Ian D

I would love one for my DS 30 , being quoted £525 which is half the price of the original watch 😲 do people think they are worth it?


----------



## Matt2006

I still want a bracelet for the DSub1  but with a better clasp with micro adjustments.


----------



## MrDagon007

Ian D said:


> I would love one for my DS 30 , being quoted £525 which is half the price of the original watch  do people think they are worth it?


It can easily stand next to my Tudor bracelet, for example.


----------



## dpfaber

Ian D said:


> I would love one for my DS 30 , being quoted £525 which is half the price of the original watch 😲 do people think they are worth it?


Your watch is a piece of jewelry. Do you buy a nice diamond to mount on a cheap ring?


----------



## Cahanc

Ian D said:


> I would love one for my DS 30 , being quoted £525 which is half the price of the original watch 😲 do people think they are worth it?


TOTALLY worth it in my opinion. Their bracelets elevate their watches to another level of distinction. You should definitly get one.


----------



## WristWatchinU

Ian D said:


> I would love one for my DS 30 , being quoted £525 which is half the price of the original watch 😲 do people think they are worth it?


Dude, spot on. I can't. I just cant. The only saving grace, is it'll last for forever. I've talked to just as many people who disliked the bracelet. Said it was just way too much. Too heavy, to much $, and just a ***** of a time getting everything to fit and line up. Still really want one, but $600? I just can't.


----------



## dpfaber

Why did you buy the watch? Not to tell time, but because it is a lovely piece of jewelry to wear on your wrist. The bracelet completes the look. If you buy a diamond are you going to set it in a cheap ring?


----------



## Doc7

dpfaber said:


> Why did you buy the watch? Not to tell time, but because it is a lovely piece of jewelry to wear on your wrist. The bracelet completes the look. *If you buy a diamond are you going to set it in a cheap ring?*


yes, and probably 90% of folks buying engagement rings do


----------



## Metalic Mud

I‘ve had a 20mm Damasko bracelet on order for the last 5 weeks. 
Expecting it in 2 weeks time.
There now £600 in the UK. 
This one is to go on my DC56. 
In photo’s I think it really suits the watch. 
Hope it does in real life.


----------



## Cahanc

Metalic Mud said:


> I‘ve had a 20mm Damasko bracelet on order for the last 5 weeks.
> Expecting it in 2 weeks time.
> There now £600 in the UK.
> This one is to go on my DC56.
> In photo’s I think it really suits the watch.
> Hope it does in real life.


Every time I have put a Damasko watch on a Damasko bracelet it has elevated the watch. I have 4 at this point and am wearing my DS30 OBO on a bracelet as I type. So comfy!


----------



## Metalic Mud

Just checked the Damasko website. 
Bracelet listed at €770 now. 
That will probably equate to about £700 in the UK.

Not received mine yet from the UK importers. However, as I have already paid £600 I think I timed it quite well.

Also wanted a spare couple of titanium screws. These are sold in a bag of 5. Around £18 Shipping extra.


----------



## seungbum81

Metalic Mud said:


> Just checked the Damasko website.
> Bracelet listed at €770 now.
> That will probably equate to about £700 in the UK.
> 
> Not received mine yet from the UK importers. However, as I have already paid £600 I think I timed it quite well.
> 
> Also wanted a spare couple of titanium screws. These are sold in a bag of 5. Around £18 Shipping extra.


Thank you for sharing the information. Contrat!


----------

